
Apple uses ColdFusion - pud
http://investor.apple.com/Application.cfc
======
beaker
Just a friendly heads up:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2521763>

links to:

<http://blog.pud.com/post/5239917032/users>

Which gives a 500 internal server error.

------
beaker
I love this guy Pud, but honestly man you have nothing to prove. What is the
expected reaction here? "Haters gonna hate" - meaning I don't think you'll win
any converts to ColdFusion with this information, that said why do you feel
that you need to? Keep kicking out successful businesses like you've done for
years and ignore the "n00bs" who can't see any value in a site not crafted
with the latest pre-release of RoR and Node.js.

